# ATM displays NIL balance available to withdraw



## Timbuk2 (13 Oct 2009)

My younger brother has opened an account with Ulster Bank recently (an Adapt account - for 11-18 year olds).

He transferred €10 from another bank account (he started with only a small amount just to make sure the transfer worked).

When he checked his balance at an ATM (using the Visa Debit), 2 days later, it said:

Balance: €10.00
You can withdraw: NIL

Why would it say this? He has never withdrawn funds from his account before - so it's not like he reached his daily limit or something?

Also his internet banking displays
Balance: €10.00  Available: €9.00

Why would this be?


----------



## gipimann (13 Oct 2009)

Re your first question, perhaps if the ATM had nothing smaller than 20 euro notes, it might have told your brother he couldn't withdraw anything.


----------



## Marietta (13 Oct 2009)

it looks like he has to leave one euro in his account to keep it opened and ATM's are not in the habit of dispensing euro coins, neither do i think they give out fivers.  At least i have never seen any!


----------



## Marietta (13 Oct 2009)

it looks like he has to leave one euro in his account to keep it opened and ATM's are not in the habit of dispensing euro coins, neither do i think they give out fivers.  At least i have never seen any!


----------



## Timbuk2 (13 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Oh yes the fact that he only had €10 in his account makes sense! I didn't even realise - I was thinking maybe his card wasn't activated or something.

He's transferring more money (from a Postbank account) soon. I told him to only transfer a small amount at first just to make sure it works.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Timbuk2 (14 Oct 2009)

Ok, now his internet banking displays
Balance: €10.00 Available €6.02

Why would this happen? He hasn't used his card for anything at all!

It was €9 only a few hours ago.


----------



## suemoo1 (14 Oct 2009)

my daughter has one of those a/cs and has had no probs. re the 10e - most cash machines dont give out 10e so cannot withdraw that amount, but id check the internet problem wiht the amount available etc, phone them as see how it works - least then he knows for future.. and let him get into the habit of doing it himself as it teaches them to find out things for themselves and be responsible for their own monies


----------



## shanegl (14 Oct 2009)

Timbuk2 said:


> Ok, now his internet banking displays
> Balance: €10.00 Available €6.02
> 
> Why would this happen? He hasn't used his card for anything at all!
> ...



Visa debit card?

There has been a transaction on the account. The balance hasn't been updated yet online with the transaction, but the "available" amount is the true balance.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Oct 2009)

Are ulster bank issuing visa debit cards?


----------



## Mpsox (16 Oct 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Are ulster bank issuing visa debit cards?


 
Yes, see below for more details

[broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007 (16 Oct 2009)

I must apply now.


----------



## pudds (16 Oct 2009)

bond-007 said:


> I must apply now.



this is great news, seems like existing customers don't have to apply just wait for new card to arrive.   My surname is S so guess I could be waiting quite a while though.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Oct 2009)

Well my Laser card does not expire until almost 2012 so I would be in for a very long wait. 
A Visa Debit is of much more use to me than the crappy Laser ever was.


----------



## Timbuk2 (17 Oct 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Well my Laser card does not expire until almost 2012 so I would be in for a very long wait.
> A Visa Debit is of much more use to me than the crappy Laser ever was.



You don't really need to wait.

Just go into the branch, and say you're card is damaged. They should send a new one free of charge, and it should be Visa Debit.


----------

